

AMD Hawaii chip to out perform Nvidia Titan, due out September - AsymetricCom
http://semiaccurate.com/2013/08/07/amd-to-launch-hawaii-in-hawaii/

======
devx
Go where the puck is going, not where it was, AMD!

~~~
wmf
It takes 2-3 years to design one of these chips.

